# Adobe Flash in Chromium Browser?



## minimike (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Currently I'm trying to get running Adobe Flash on Chronium the OpenSource variant of Google Chrome. Flash self is running. On Opera it runs like a charme.


```
buildjail# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for chromium-13.0.782.107:
     CODECS=on "Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264"
     GCONF=off "Use GConf2 for preferences"
     VPX=on "Use system libvpx for VP8 codec"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


```
desktop-vm# find /usr/local/ -name libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-opera/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-firefox-devel/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-seamonkey-devel/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-netscape-messenger/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-sunbird/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-flock-devel/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-netscape-navigator/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-flock/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-seamonkey/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-mozilla/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-nvu/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-opera-devel/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-sunbird-devel/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
/usr/local/lib/linux-mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```


```
desktop-vm# mount 
zdrive/root on / (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
fdescfs on /dev/fd (fdescfs)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
/dev/da0s1a on /boot (ufs, local)
linsysfs on /compat/linux/sys (linsysfs, local)
linprocfs on /compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
```

is there something what could do the trick?

cheers
Darko


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2011)

Chromium should pick up Flash without a problem when installed/wrapped using www/nspluginwrapper. It uses the plugin in my ~/.mozilla/plugins directory without any additional configuration.


```
[~/.mozilla/plugins] $ ls -al
total 130
drwxr-xr-x  2 user user     512 Sep 24  2010 .
drwx------  5 user user     512 Oct 27  2010 ..
lrwxr-xr-x  1 user user      60 Sep 24  2010 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
-rwx------  1 user user  128650 Jul 29 20:14 npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## minimike (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello DutchDaemon

Thank you for your respond! I did it like you have written it here and it's working now 
How is your experience about the stability about nspluginwrapper? The target is the Laptop of the for me most important person on the world. It's for my Mum. Currently she has RHEL 5 installed on her Laptop. Now she wants to have some new modern arcade games. But the browser and the mailclient most be stable like a rock too. I remember me that some years ago, I was using nspluginwrapper on Debian Linux AMD64 self, the browser often has crashed really ugly. 

kind regards

Darko


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 10, 2011)

The stability of the linux flash plugin with www/nspluginwrapper has improved quite a lot in the past year or two.  Mum should be pleased.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2011)

I can hardly remember the last time I had any problems with it, even on amd64.


----------



## draco003 (Oct 9, 2011)

This might help people searching for the same problem 

Flash on FreeBSD 8.0 >>
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18449

Enjoy ^^


----------

